# European Breakdown cover what would you expect?



## Glandwr

I think most of us have some kind of cover when we go "over there". But what cover have we got?

Say your van's clutch disintergrated on a Turkish motorway what do you think your company would do when you contacted them? What would they pay for? Are you sure?

Dick


----------



## cabby

I would expect them to arrange recovery to a garage capable of doing the job, at say a Fiat/Peugeot agent, providing us with accomodation while it is being done.
In an accident I would expect them to recover the vehicle back to the UK and provide accomodation and assistance in returning to the UK or cost of hiring a replacement for the duration of the holiday. :roll: :roll: 


cabby


----------



## commuter

we are covered for our MH and two cars by ADAC which is the equivalent of AA in Germany. Our logic for going down that route is 

- my wife is German and has good experience
- we spend most of our holidays in or en route to Germany
- they have no problems towing or transporting a MH
- it was £30 cheaper
- they subcontract call outs in the UK to AA
- we get free maps, travel guides and a magazine as part of the deal

The downside is you have to call Germany from a UK mobile if you need them to come out

AFAIK they will cover us for UK, France, Belgium, Netherlands, Luxembourg, Germany and Austria. Not sure about Turkey but I have no plans to go there so i didn't check


----------



## UncleNorm

Sorry to be boring but this is the nth time I've posted about our experiences last July whilst in France.

OK, the head gasket gave up on us very suddenly, on the Autoroute 75, south of Clermont Ferrand. We were recovered in less than an hour to a garage about 15 miles away.

From there, the Staff of the Caravan Club Red Pennant Insurance took over affairs, of which we were very grateful. What did the Red Pennant cover?

Initial work on Our Coral.
Storage of Our Coral for a week.
Transport of the MH to a campsite of our choosing some 80 miles away.
Hotels for 7 nights.
Taxi fares, paid out by us initially, then reclaimed.
Phone calls, from our mobiles, relating to the breakdown. Max of £30.
Food allowance whilst in hotel accommodation.
Hire car for 15 days.
Collision Damage Waiver of €1,000. (!)  
Flights for 2, with 2 cases in the hold, from Limoges to Leeds.
Hire car from Leeds to home .
Repatriation of Our Coral from the campsite to a Fiat agent in our home town.

We put in a claim for taxi fares, meal allowances, phone calls, extra hire car, one night in a hotel... We quickly received a cheque for over £400!!

I don't think we could have expected much more from Red Pennant. It's the second time in 12 years that we've had to call on their services and each time they have been first class. It's one thing that the Caravan Club has got right!! :roll: :wink:

The Red Pennant Insurance for the 2 of us, plus Our Coral, cost us £143, with cancer excluded for obvious reasons. We thought this was very fair in the circumstances.  :wink:


----------



## barryd

I expect the same treatment as I would get in the UK. Either

Fix the van there an then

Take it to a garage

Take it (and us) home.

Only had to call out twice abroad and both incidents were dealt with at the roadside. First one was in Germany where the mechanic was excellent (it was only a flipping fuse) and even gave me a load of spares. Second time was in Northern France where I met the rudest mechanic I have ever met who at first refused to even get under the van and get the spare wheel and seemed to be very hacked off that he was called out on a Sunday afternoon. I complained to Safeguard and the AA about it but never heard anything.

The biggest thing for us is length of cover though. Most policies have a single trip limit of about three months. Safeguard dont and both the breakdown and insurance cover you for a whole year abroad.

REgarding ADAC I think I saw a thread the other day on here where they had recovered someones vehicle back to the UK but not the owners! There was also some issue with the 200 Euro limit for recovery. I nearly went with them as we have three other vehicles and it would have worked out cheaper but I never got straight answers on just what was covered and how the 200 Euro lmit thing worked.


----------



## trek

I have just left ADAC after a couple of years with them (no clams) only because of the 200 euro tow limit

will probably be going with Britannia rescue


----------



## rugbyken

had such a positive experience with saga/euroassist breakdown stayed with saga in spite of an increase in cover , only 5% when the car went up 30%


----------



## mixyblob

I am with ADAC and from my personal experience last year, I will not be renewing my policy with them.
There appears to be some debate as to what exactly they cover, mainly due, I suspect to the language difference.
All I know is, they offered me £200 towards recovering the M/H from a French motorway (total cost over £2000).
They said they would neither repatriate the M/H or us back to the UK.
If, as suggested by other members on here, that they DO repatriate the M/H and passengers, then they told us a pack of lies, which is even more reason for leaving them.
In the end it was our insurance company that recovered the M/H back to the UK but we had to make our own way home.
I still have not decided who I'll renew my breakdown/accident cover with, but the CC Red Pennant seem to be favourites so far.


----------



## peedee

I keep all my travel insurance and vehicle insurance separate, I find this works for me and allows much more freedom to tailor policies to meet requirements.

My vehicle insurance does not include breakdown cover, I buy this separately just to proved comprehensive cover for the UK only. I use Green Flag, mainly because there are no vehicle size restrictions.

If I travel abroad without the motorhome, I have annual cover provided though my bank but it is only good for 30 consecutive days and to increase the duration is expensive. Therefore it is not much good for motorhome travel abroad in excess of 30 days and of course there is no pet or vehicle cover.

For motorhome travel abroad I use either the C&CC's Carefree or the CC's Red Pennant. Less than 30 days away I take out motoring only, greater than 30 days away I buy full cover motoring and health. Nine times out of ten I use Red Pennant, it has the edge on Carefree in that it provides pet cover. I find both of these are the only ones which really provide the cover I require, Fortunately I have never had to make great demands on either but I have never heard or seen a bad word spoken or written about either.

peedee


----------



## Kev1

Read with interest all of the above

We are off to France skiing in March for 3 to 4 weeks
Hobby M/H 4.5 tonne Two adults and two dogs.

So need insurance to get dogs home as well.
Any suggestions

We are members of Caravan and camping club. Anyone know what there insurance is like?

With Red penant do you have to be a member of the caravan club.

many thanks
Kev


----------



## erneboy

Dogs, now I hadn't thought of that but I do remember Russell posting that he had a problem with that some time ago, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr

I'm confused here. Why should you expect repatriation after an accident? Surely that's between you and your normal vehicle insurers?

As to breakdown cover, the clutch has gone on the Turkish motorway. Your company would get you to a suitable garage, represent you in negotiations with that garage, put you up while it was being fixed in fact all expenses apart from the actual repair. 

Would you expect them to pay for the repairs? Is there anyone who would expect repatriation so that the work could be done in the UK.

I ask because I am with ADAC and there have been a series of posts suggesting that UK companies offer more than they do. I’m trying to find out what.

Dick


----------



## peedee

Glandwr said:


> I'm confused here. Why should you expect repatriation after an accident?


I think several factors have to be taken into account in this instance

1. How badly was the vehicle damaged? Your vehicle insurers may decide it is more economical to repair it in the UK or write it off. Is there sufficient cover in these instances?

2. Were you injured in the accident and needed hospitalising? Even minor injuries can render it impractical for you to drive even if the van is repaired.

3. Can you afford to hang around while the vehicle is repaired? You might have to return for work!



Glandwr said:


> As to breakdown cover, the clutch has gone on the Turkish motorway. Your company would get you to a suitable garage, represent you in negotiations with that garage, put you up while it was being fixed in fact all expenses apart from the actual repair.


Ideally this should be the case but usually there is a limit placed on expenses.



Glandwr said:


> Would you expect them to pay for the repairs? Is there anyone who would expect repatriation so that the work could be done in the UK.


This seems unrealistic. However I look for insurance that will fly out spare parts for both habitation equipment and chassis if required.



Glandwr said:


> I ask because I am with ADAC and there have been a series of posts suggesting that UK companies offer more than they do. I'm trying to find out what.


Sorry I have no idea what ADAC cover so cannot compare. I used Safeguard for a number of years but dropped that in favour of separate insurance because I found there was more flexibility and I could get it cheaper.

These are some of my thoughts but everybody has different requirements and at the end of the day, can you anticipate every situation and have you really read all the small print and understood it?

peedee


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn

Glandwr said:


> I'm confused here. Why should you expect repatriation after an accident? Surely that's between you and your normal vehicle insurers?
> 
> As to breakdown cover, the clutch has gone on the Turkish motorway. Your company would get you to a suitable garage, represent you in negotiations with that garage, put you up while it was being fixed in fact all expenses apart from the actual repair.
> 
> Would you expect them to pay for the repairs? Is there anyone who would expect repatriation so that the work could be done in the UK.
> 
> I ask because I am with ADAC and there have been a series of posts suggesting that UK companies offer more than they do. I'm trying to find out what.
> 
> Dick


Red Pennant will provide alternative vehicle hire and holiday accommodation allowing you to continue your holiday , if your motorhome was written of or damaged and could not be repaired locally they will repatriate it to the UK and organize ongoing travel.
A friend of mine who is a caravanner had his car written of at Tours while on route to Spain for 2 months and RP stepped in and paid for a 7 seat Galaxy with a tow bar which he kept until his return to the UK 8 weeks later and returned his damaged car to the UK .
The level of cover they provide for Motorhomers and Caravanners is excellent and probably surpasses anything ADAC offers .
But like everything else in life you only get what you pay for when it come to travel / personnel insurance cover and while Red Pennant is more expensive than ADAC I much prefer the extra cost knowing that we have a good level of cover and support should something go wrong while abroad


----------



## teemyob

*Tow Truck*



mixyblob said:


> I am with ADAC and from my personal experience last year, I will not be renewing my policy with them.
> There appears to be some debate as to what exactly they cover, mainly due, I suspect to the language difference.
> All I know is, they offered me £200 towards recovering the M/H from a French motorway (total cost over £2000).
> They said they would neither repatriate the M/H or us back to the UK.
> If, as suggested by other members on here, that they DO repatriate the M/H and passengers, then they told us a pack of lies, which is even more reason for leaving them.
> In the end it was our insurance company that recovered the M/H back to the UK but we had to make our own way home.
> I still have not decided who I'll renew my breakdown/accident cover with, but the CC Red Pennant seem to be favourites so far.


I doubt most breakdown companies would get out of bed for €200/£200.

Can you imagine what it costs to buy, man, operate and insure just one large tow truck?.

TM


----------



## commuter

read through some of the ADAC stuff last night (Mrs Commuter translating) looks like there are some restrictions with the basic package but we have the "Plus" package meaning there are no restrictions and the vehicle will be repatriated following an accident or breakdown

Mrs C is going to investigate further and we'll try and post the response


----------



## peedee

Commuter,
Is there a weight limit? The bits of the policy I have seen posted says limited to 3.5 tons. Is that so?

peedee


----------



## grumpyman

Having experienced my Clutch disintergrating on a French Motorway and then having to spend 7 days at a B&B in the middle of nowhere I can tell you my biggest concern was the Garage who were carrying out the repairs who obviously saw a big pay day coming. Even though I at the time of being taken to this Cowboy Garage complained to the Company who deal with breakdowns for Caravan Guard that I wished for my vehicle to be taken to a Peuget Dealer ( Later I found one 2 miles away) they stated they were happy this Garage would complete the work in 3 days. 
At the end he presented me with a Bill for 1100 euro and would not accept Caravan Guard sending the 115 euro for towing the vehicle in he also wanted that from me.
After 6 days of awaiting the repair of the vehicle and becoming fed up with the Insurance companies attitude of "If we rush him he might become a problem" I visited the garage stormed into his Workshop where I found my vehicle parked up work done, seconds before he informed me it might be ready the next day.As my company had decided not to deal with one of their registered Garages I and they had no come back.
Just check where your vehicle WILL be taken for repair might save you the problems I had.


----------



## dandywarhol

READ THE SMALL PRINT VERY THOROUGHLY. There are breakdown/recovery companies who will NOT repatriate you back to the country of origin if the total cost of the recovery exceeds the (perceived) value of the vehicle.

Something owners of older vehicles might want to check.

This is something I found out then I was insuring my motorcycle for recovery when planning an Eastern European trip.


----------



## DianneT

If you are a British subject you have to have an ADAC Plus Policy either the single person or Partner Plus to be covered for Breakdown all over Europe and certain other countries in the World. Partner Plus is only 98.70 Euro's per year.
Dogs are coveredas all pets are.


----------



## JockandRita

We are with Britannia Rescue through the CSMA, and we were seriouisly considering the ADAC Partner Plus option, as it does provide medical repatriation too.
However, from some of the posts I have read on here regarding ADAC, it looks like I need to be doing some more homework first. :? 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## commuter

jockandrita we also dropped CSMA Britannia for ADAC and will be mailing ADAC to try and clarify some of the questions raised in this thread. Watch this space


----------



## barryd

JockandRita said:


> We are with Britannia Rescue through the CSMA, and we were seriouisly considering the ADAC Partner Plus option, as it does provide medical repatriation too.
> However, from some of the posts I have read on here regarding ADAC, it looks like I need to be doing some more homework first. :?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


And this is the problem with this company. I did some homework. Spoke to several people and got several emails all with different answers!

Have seen posts where people have had a great experience and been repatriated and have seen others where they have been left to fend for themselves as well as being out of pocket.

If ADAC are interested in capturing the UK MH market or indeed any vehicle market (are they interested though) they should get their finger out and produce and support a UK / English Language website and contact centre. I suspect however they are not that bothered otherwise being Germans they would have done it already!


----------



## JockandRita

commuter said:


> jockandrita we also dropped CSMA Britannia for ADAC and will be mailing ADAC to try and clarify some of the questions raised in this thread. Watch this space


Thanks Commuter, and "will do".



barryd said:


> And this is the problem with this company. I did some homework. Spoke to several people and got several emails all with different answers!
> 
> Have seen posts where people have had a great experience and been repatriated and have seen others where they have been left to fend for themselves as well as being out of pocket.
> 
> If ADAC are interested in capturing the UK MH market or indeed any vehicle market (are they interested though) they should get their finger out and produce and support a UK / English Language website and contact centre. I suspect however they are not that bothered otherwise being Germans they would have done it already!


Hi Barry.

Yes, I agree with your quote above, and as they are normally very efficient at whatever they do, I would have expected a linked UK translation on their website too. 
The best we can get for now is, >>ADAC Partner Plus<<, and, >>a summary<< and, >>the finer details<<. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## dandywarhol

I had to use Britannia when the Hiace alternator packed in coming back up through Slovenia. 

We "nursed" it back to France by linking up leisure batteries and the main battery by charging overnight on campsites and got picked up in Dover and recovered back to Edinburgh. They organised and paid for a single trip hire car to get us home the same day and the van came back in 3 days - imagine the kind of journey we would've had if it was recovered in Slovenia!!!

Must commend Britannia in being thoroughly professional and helpful throughout and have joined up with them since.


----------



## UncleNorm

Sorry to be boring AGAIN!  But I just cannot see any advantage of ADAC membership, especially when the Caravan Club's Red Pennant works so well. I admit, however, that I know nothing about the repatriation of animals by RP! :roll:

Here's a post I made at the beginning of the thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1185460.html#1185460

:wink:


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> Sorry to be boring AGAIN!  But I just cannot see any advantage of ADAC membership, especially when the Caravan Club's Red Pennant works so well. I admit, however, that I know nothing about the repatriation of animals by RP! :roll:
> 
> Here's a post I made at the beginning of the thread:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1185460.html#1185460
> 
> :wink:


Hi Norman,

Either the Britannia Rescue or ADAC options would be used for annual cover. Correct me if I am wrong please, but isn't the Red Pennant cover just for one trip, as opposed to annual cover?

We have been CC members for over 22 years now, but not taken out the RP cover.................yet.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## peedee

Jock,
I have this years RP brochure in front of me, Three packages are available.

Single trip Personal and Motoring, costs depend on length of stay.

Annual Multi-Trip Plan again cost depend on length of stays purchased,

Long stay Plan again cost depends on length of stay required.

For each plan you can buy just motoring or personal cover separately.

Their standard policy will cover motor vehicles under 12 years old and which are no larger than 7.32m in length 3m high and 2.3m wide and weigh no more than 3.85 tonnes. If they are bigger or older then you need to call them to see if they will give you a quote.

I have just got a quote for my 8L x 3.4H x 2.4W meter 6.5 ton motorhome for a 50 day single trip but one person is saying they cannot insure it another is saying they will so just have to clarify this.

As far as I am concerned their policies are easy to understand and see what is covered and what is not and for peace of mind it is worth every penny.


peedee


----------



## JockandRita

peedee said:


> Jock,
> I have this years RP brochure in front of me, Three packages are available.
> 
> Single trip Personal and Motoring, costs depend on length of stay.
> 
> Annual Multi-Trip Plan again cost depend on length of stays purchased,
> 
> Long stay Plan again cost depends on length of stay required.
> 
> For each plan you can buy just motoring or personal cover separately.
> 
> Their standard policy will cover motor vehicles under 12 years old and which are no larger than 7.32m in length 3m high and 2.3m wide and weigh no more than 3.85 tonnes. If they are bigger or older then you need to call them to see if they will give you a quote.
> 
> I have just got a quote for my 8L x 3.4H x 2.4W meter 6.5 ton motorhome for a 50 day single trip but one person is saying they cannot insure it another is saying they will so just have to clarify this.
> 
> As far as I am concerned their policies are easy to understand and see what is covered and what is not and for peace of mind it is worth every penny.
> 
> peedee


Thanks Peedee,

Apart from being 1.5 tonnes lower in weight than your MH, the dimensions are very similar to ours, so I would be really interested in their confirmed reply to your query, although approaching 12 x years old, I fear that we would probably be excluded.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## peedee

Jock,
Just spoken to the club and they have confirmed that there is an extra loading of the premium to cover my vehicle. So RP will cover larger vehicles. So it is worth giving them a ring if you want the kind of cover RP provides.

peedee


----------



## 1302

commuter said:


> jockandrita we also dropped CSMA Britannia for ADAC and will be mailing ADAC to try and clarify some of the questions raised in this thread. Watch this space


We would be very interested in your findings  as we are in the throws of trying to sort long term overseas cover out and keep hitting brick walls.

Reading thru the posts there seems to be some mis-understandings about cover:

If your vehicle breaks down them 'roadside cover' would either fix it locally or send the unrepairable - which would have to be very serious failure - home. For example if my head gasket went and I was in Spain - I would pay to have it fixed at a fair price rather than send it home and still have to have it fixed in the UK and likewise with a gearbox/suspension/steering etc.

If your vehicle is involved in a serious colision then your 'vehicle insurance' would jump into play including sending it home - whether they then provide another vehicle would depend I guess on the quality of your cover

I am also guessing that Red Pennant possibly covers both the above as it is an all encompassing roadside/vehicle cover.

Its a shame someone doesnt do cover for both the above AND inclusing the contents of the vehicle - our personal contents cover only covers us for three months and whilst we will leave obvious un-nessary valuable at home (such as jewelery) my guitar/laptop/iPod/camera/TV/phones all mount up to a fair chunk - and we would look daft carrying them with us on trips out :lol:

It's certainly a minefield!!


----------



## erneboy

What a pity that there should be confusion on what really should be quite a simple topic.

This threads and many others like it illustrate that we are not being provided with clear easily understandable information from many of the companies providing breakdown cover.

It can't be difficult to write the details of the cover provided on a sheet of paper and make it available to people.

Why don't they do that? I can't believe companies are not aware that confusion reigns. Surely the number of queries they get alone must alert them to the shortcomings in the information.

I can only conclude that the lack of clarity is deliberate on the part of some companies to provide wriggle room.

We are with Saga. Their information on size and weight is unclear. I sought clarification, which they provided, I explained that there was confusion, even among their own staff as to what could be covered. I suggested that they might like to inform their own staff and post on here to settle the matter. They declined, I don't understand why, Alan.


----------



## peedee

1302 said:


> I am also guessing that Red Pennant possibly covers both the above as it is an all encompassing roadside/vehicle cover.


Red Pennant coverage is detailed >here.< Pets are also covered and they will insure vehicles over 12 years old with a surcharge which appears to be about £50.

peedee


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

erneboy said:


> What a pity that there should be confusion on what really should be quite a simple topic.
> 
> This threads and many others like it illustrate that we are not being provided with clear easily understandable information from many of the companies providing breakdown cover.


Our Volvo car breakdown cover (AA) is due at the end of February and I like the AA (provided you always challenge their renewal price which can result in huge reductions!) because they have been so committed to sorting faults out at the roadside. They may have changed, but my experience years ago with Green Flag is that they preferred to recover rather than repair.
My MH cover is through my Advance Insurance (underwritten by Aviva).
But I see that C&CC's Arrival scheme (RAC) would cover my wife and I and thus both the car and the MH. About £256 for a year's cover. You've still got to pay up front for Motorway repairs/recovery. I think that Red Pennant is similar, but it's not clear and it's with Green Flag.
I would prefer either of these to ADAC as it's all in English, plain or otherwise.
Any comments, experience (apart from that already stated above) or advice?


----------



## 1302

I just tried Brittannia - £135 for a year BUT 180 days maximum for single trip. Ive just had a thought - our current Green Flag cover runs out whilst we are away - what would stop me from starting a fresh policy whilst still in Europe (halfway in say) and returning well within their 180 day MAX??


----------



## peedee

I think there is a need to distinguish between Motorhome insurance, UK breakdown insurance and overseas travel insurance. Red Pennant is overseas insurance only and can cover Motoring (breakdown) and or Personal (health) cover. Green Flag covers UK breakdown only.

This thread is about overseas insurance please don't complicate it further by bringing UK cover into it although I do understand that some
motorhome vehicle insurance policies do provide UK and EEC breakdown cover as well.

As I have said before, I prefer to keep them all separate. It allows more flexibility to select the required cover and it can work out cheaper.

peedee


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

peedee said:


> I think there is a need to distinguish between Motorhome insurance, UK breakdown insurance and overseas travel insurance. Red Pennant is overseas insurance only and can cover Motoring (breakdown) and or Personal (health) cover. Green Flag covers UK breakdown only.
> 
> This thread is about overseas insurance please don't complicate it further by bringing UK cover into it although I do understand that some
> motorhome vehicle insurance policies do provide UK and EEC breakdown cover as well.
> 
> As I have said before, I prefer to keep them all separate. It allows more flexibility to select the required cover and it can work out cheaper.
> 
> peedee


It is because some schemes cover UK and EEC that you have to "complicate it" otherwise you cannot consider all the options.
You may be correct, peedee, that it is best to keep them all separate, but I would like to check that out for myself. You have to remember that vehicle insurance can produce wide variations in cost between individuals depending on their location, age, claims history .......etc..
This alone could make a combined scheme better for some than it is for others.


----------



## Detourer

As someone said ...a simple but complicated topic. With ADAC I can only take it "as found".

Firstly I would ask, why you would expect ADAC or any other "breakdown" organisation to assist in the case of an accident. Would that not be the job of the vehicle traffic [or whatever it's called] insurance.

We deal with hundreds of Motorhomes on tour every year and have had all sorts of breakdowns to deal with......and in general we can. We hear all sorts of stories regarding breakdowns and cost while clients are working their way down to our meeting point in Southern Spain and I am at times aghast .

I think there is something lost in translation regards the £200 max recovery fee with ADAC.

With a tour mechanic and even Diagnostics kit carried we can and do deal with most events ourselves....... even delivered and changed a Renault clutch on Marrakech campsite last month. But with two "catastrophic" breakdowns in Morocco in recent years we found both the UK based breakdown organisations clients used worse than useless to the point where with one vehicle we dealt with the whole re-pat situation ourselves.

ADAC.....Case One...... Myself in Tunisia........ On a Balloon flying trip our Land Rover Balloon Recovery vehicle broke down while deep south near the Libyan border, with its massive trailer and crew of 4. Parts, time etc etc. made local repair unviable.

ADAC collected the vehicle and trailer and delivered a near new high car at the same time. The drive to Tunis docks took more than a day and ADAC paid for the hotel for 5 persons. High car was left at Tunis dock and our broken down vehicle/trailer was loaded. Docked at France and another large hire car was waiting. Long drive to Calais and ADAC paid again for another hotel. Hire vehicle left at Calais etc etc. ADAC asked if we wanted another hire car waiting in the UK but we opted to travel in the recovery truck that was waiting in Dover. The recovery driver dropped off [at 2.00] my crew and myself at various Kent locations and then continued with recovered vehicle to DEVON for specialist repair...............

Total cost to me NOTHING! Except, quite rightly, we used our own ferry tickets twice for our vehicle/crew.

ADAC........Case Two....... French Motorhome on Essaouira campsite, Morocco [NOT one of our clients] being loaded onto truck for re-pat back to Europe due to total failure. Owner insisted on climbing onto truck after loading and fell.......broke arm! Breakdown vehicle [with "Crew Cab"] waited most of day while Frenchman had treatment, then took him, wife AND two dogs to Tangier.

Coincidently I meet Frenchman the following year back in Morocco. His onward journey and cost to near Paris was much the same as ours.......trouble free and cost free.

For our Moroccan tours and if asked, we recommend ADAC 100%.......

Ray

PS. I see on other posts the question.......who does pet re-pat in case of breakdown etc etc.......clearly ADAC do!

..


----------



## dandywarhol

1302 said:


> I just tried Brittannia - £135 for a year BUT 180 days maximum for single trip. Ive just had a thought - our current Green Flag cover runs out whilst we are away - what would stop me from starting a fresh policy whilst still in Europe (halfway in say) and returning well within their 180 day MAX??


Have you tried joining the CSMA? Civil Service Motoring Association.

You neither need to be civil or a servant - if your granny slept with a tax inspector you're in :lol: http://www.csmaclub.co.uk/

From memory I'm paying £59 for cover through CSMA

PS, many thanks to Stanner for putting me onto this years ago............


----------



## commuter

dandywarhol said:


> Have you tried joining the CSMA? Civil Service Motoring Association.
> 
> You neither need to be civil or a servant - if your granny slept with a tax inspector you're in :lol: http://www.csmaclub.co.uk/
> 
> From memory I'm paying £59 for cover through CSMA
> 
> PS, many thanks to Stanner for putting me onto this years ago............


We were in CSMA but it was costing us £140+ for membership including Britannia Rescue. Britannia were great but the same breakdown cover was available for less. The club is great if you have time to use, or want, the other facilities and services offered (holiday parks, hotels, cottages for rent, discounted vehicle sales)

We also got a very nice glossy magazine which 9 times out of 10 used to go straight in the recycling

If you want all of the above and peace of mind that a large organisation gives then go for it. We opted to retain our membership for £11 (£16 normally but they sent us a £5 M&S voucher) and go for ADAC Plus cover at a cost of about €90.

As usual check the small print as I seem to remember single trips in mainland Europe is limited to 30 days breakdown cover


----------



## dandywarhol

commuter said:


> dandywarhol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried joining the CSMA? Civil Service Motoring Association.
> 
> You neither need to be civil or a servant - if your granny slept with a tax inspector you're in :lol: http://www.csmaclub.co.uk/
> 
> From memory I'm paying £59 for cover through CSMA
> 
> PS, many thanks to Stanner for putting me onto this years ago............
> 
> 
> 
> We were in CSMA but it was costing us £140+ for membership including Britannia Rescue. Britannia were great but the same breakdown cover was available for less. The club is great if you have time to use, or want, the other facilities and services offered (holiday parks, hotels, cottages for rent, discounted vehicle sales)
> 
> We also got a very nice glossy magazine which 9 times out of 10 used to go straight in the recycling
> 
> If you want all of the above and peace of mind that a large organisation gives then go for it. We opted to retain our membership for £11 (£16 normally but they sent us a £5 M&S voucher) and go for ADAC Plus cover at a cost of about €90.
> 
> As usual check the small print as I seem to remember single trips in mainland Europe is limited to 30 days breakdown cover
Click to expand...

Ah, good point - the Deluxe cover may have cost more - we didn't travel in Europe last year.

For anyone interested, here's Britannia's geographical limits and cover duration:

_ Geographical limits: Albania, Andorra, Austria, Belarus, Belgium, Bosnia 
Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, 
Finland, France, Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, 
Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia, 
Malta, Moldova, Monaco, Montenegro, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, 
Portugal, Romania, Russia (West of the Urals), San Marino, Serbia, Slovakia, 
Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Tunisia, Turkey in Europe, Ukraine. 
Trip definition - a pre-booked continuous journey which begins and ends in 
the UK within the policy period as shown on your membership card, which 
does not exceed 180 days in total_


----------



## 1302

I am tearing what little hair I have out!

RAC limit to 120 days so useless
CC Red pennant limited to 185 days and expensive - no way of extending
Just going to try the AA but I suspect they wil be useless! :lol: 

Want to try ADAC but cant read their website and the phone number I range gave me options in German and then cut me off :lol:


----------



## erneboy

Saga do 365 days.


----------



## Detourer

English speaking number and email etc has been posted many times on MHF......and I saw an English download of their services etc here somewhere.....

But, re my post a little earlier I am and will stay with ADAC and hope all our clients do also. In fact if I can get a group deal we will incorporate it. :lol: 

I will now force myself NOT to open this topic again........does my head-in....... :roll: :roll:

..


----------



## 1302

Detourer said:


> I will now force myself NOT to open this topic again........does my head-in....... :roll: :roll:
> 
> ..


one last Q 

Is the ADAC one limited to 180 days or similar - we ONLY want to go over a bit and even the RAC draw a blank!!

Off to try SAGA 

and then the link commuter sent me via PM - cheers Steve!!


----------



## peejay

erneboy said:


> Saga do 365 days.


As do Comfort...

http://www.comfort-insurance.co.uk/motorhome-insurance/

Pete


----------



## commuter

For those interested below is a summary (with some slight changes) of the PM I sent 1302

The only method of contact I have used is from the membership card but it does mean a call to Germany from the UK when you breakdown and the number is 0049 89 22 22 22 for breakdown and 0049 89 76 76 76 for anything health related (driver ill etc). The operators all speak good English but will say "a little" when you ask them if they do

Alternatively have a look at http://www.adac.de/mitgliedschaft/adac_membership/

The following is cut and pasted from the above link

"If you do not have a German address, please contact an ADAC local office or call 01805 10 11 12 (14 cent/min German landline, max. 42 cent/min. from mobile networks)."

The only thing I have found out for certain at this stage is that we and our MH will be repatriated to the UK and their limit for recovery is 3.5 tonnes and 6m in length which might be an issue for some MH's.

The additional cost of being recovered is,* in my opinion*, due to the fact that the MH to be recovered exceeds the above limits so a specialist local vehicle is required

I have called them out 3 times so far to deal with my temperamental clio when it wouldn't start, the anti-roll bar failed and I needed assistance changing a wheel. All call outs were in the UK, all were attended by their UK partner = AA and all were dealt with very efficiently

They also cover my wife who is a German national and also a community midwife so needs good cover so she decided ADAC was the way to go based on her conversations with the operators in Germany and her previous experience.

PS If anyone does decide they want to join ADAC get another member to recommend you and they get a freebie


----------



## JockandRita

1302 said:


> Want to try ADAC but cant read their website and the phone number I range gave me options in German and then cut me off :lol:


I put up three translated links for anyone to read. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1190143.html#1190143

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

"The only thing I have found out for certain at this stage is that we and our MH will be repatriated to the UK and their limit for recovery is 3.5 tonnes and 6m in length which might be an issue for some MH's". 

I believe the limits for motorhomes are different - 10 m long, 3.2 m wide and up to 7.5 t.


----------



## JockandRita

OwnedbyCollies said:


> I believe the limits for motorhomes are different - 10 m long, 3.2 m wide and up to 7.5 t.


I agree, otherwise Ray Detourer wouldn't be using ADAC, or recommending them.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Glandwr

Another vote for ADAC. Got my scooter, car, the wife's car and 6 tonne MH all covered for approximately half of what I was paying the RAC for just my car in the UK, all right the way through Europe 365 days with cover on me as driver too should I become incapacitated.

Simple difference all the others are businesses paying shareholders and/or loans taken out by those that took them over.

ADAC is still a mutual.

Apologies to late posters but my thanks button ran out about page 4. 

Dick


----------



## 1302

*A bit of an update...*

Its taken ALL DAY! But I'm now much wiser... 

Thanks to Steve (and others) for the ADAC info - I will be trying that tomorrow, however in the meantime I got the following results:

*SAGA *

Motorhome/Vehicle Insurance Cover £248
Vehicle Recovery/Roadside £71 or £93 for 'plus' policy*

* this was £248 on its own but is heavily discounted if you have your veh insurance with them

*Roadsure*

Motorhome/Vehicle Insurance Cover £314 including
Vehicle Recovery/Roadside cover

*Safeguard* (who Cath and Ian @ the world is your lobster use)

Motorhome/Vehicle Insurance Cover £296 including
Vehicle Recovery/Roadside cover

All three offer 365 days on both covers and allow 5 breakdowns a year (I'd be selling up if it was that unreliable!) via the AA. M/Home contenats are covered to £3000

Mrs 02 has found a couple of 'Travel Insurance' companies with 9 month durations at circa £200 so one of those will do 

Other findings = RAC totally useless/Caravan Club UNHELPFUL and expensive/Saga were very very helpful but their Travel Ins was 'thru the roof'

We look like cancelling our CC vehicle cover just before we go and collect what ever refund they offer and start with one of the above - we lose a bit by doing so but will get it back via cheaper Breakdown cover in no time - plus both the breakdown and vehicle covers will alway be newable at the same hence avoiding yet another day on the phone 

I hope that helps some of you


----------



## peedee

OwnedbyCollies said:


> "The only thing I have found out for certain at this stage is that we and our MH will be repatriated to the UK and their limit for recovery is 3.5 tonnes and 6m in length which might be an issue for some MH's".
> 
> I believe the limits for motorhomes are different - 10 m long, 3.2 m wide and up to 7.5 t.


I have tried to establish if they will deal with the larger motorhomes and my interpretation of the translations is that the motorhome limit is 3.5tons and 6m outside of Germany and only larger vehicles are handled within Germany. That is the trouble with the lack of a good English translation, it is really difficult to fathom out exactly what is meant.

I would be interested to know from ADAC members, is your policy supplied in English and is there a cooling off period?

peedee


----------



## Glandwr

peedee said:


> I would be interested to know from ADAC members, is your policy supplied in English and is there a cooling off period?
> 
> peedee


It's a mutual peedee, like a club run for the members exclusively. Are they bothered for UK custom no? Why should they do all that unless their purpose is to make money out of us? Their prime purpose is to serve their members. A bit like the RAC, AA and Northern Rock here before our great revolution of the 80s that allowed the profit motive to take them over and sell them to the market.

Dick


----------



## DianneT

If you download Google Toolbar and use Translate on there it is an excellent translation. Then go onto ADAC website, click translate and after a second it will click into English or any other language you might want


----------



## JockandRita

JockandRita said:


> The best we can get for now is, >>ADAC Partner Plus<<, and, >>a summary<< and, >>the finer details<<.
> 
> Cheers for now,
> 
> Jock.


As provided earlier in this topic Dianne.

I am using Firefox.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## peedee

Glandwr said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested to know from ADAC members, is your policy supplied in English and is there a cooling off period?
> 
> peedee
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mutual peedee, like a club run for the members exclusively. Are they bothered for UK custom no? Why should they do all that unless their purpose is to make money out of us? Their prime purpose is to serve their members. A bit like the RAC, AA and Northern Rock here before our great revolution of the 80s that allowed the profit motive to take them over and sell them to the market.
> 
> Dick
Click to expand...

Dick I take it the policy is all in German then.

peedee


----------



## commuter

OwnedbyCollies said:


> I believe the limits for motorhomes are different - 10 m long, 3.2 m wide and up to 7.5 t.


I am more than happy to be corrected. Thanks for the info


----------



## peedee

OwnedbyCollies said:


> I believe the limits for motorhomes are different - 10 m long, 3.2 m wide and up to 7.5 t.


Where does it say this on their web site? 3.2 meters wide  

peedee


----------



## Glandwr

peedee said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested to know from ADAC members, is your policy supplied in English and is there a cooling off period?
> 
> peedee
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mutual peedee, like a club run for the members exclusively. Are they bothered for UK custom no? Why should they do all that unless their purpose is to make money out of us? Their prime purpose is to serve their members. A bit like the RAC, AA and Northern Rock here before our great revolution of the 80s that allowed the profit motive to take them over and sell them to the market.
> 
> Dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dick I take it the policy is all in German then.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

That and every communiction I get from them is in German Peedee

Dick


----------



## peedee

That alone puts me off Dick  although it does look a much better service than many of the UK counterparts. May have another look at it next year, for the time being I am sorted.

peedee


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

peedee said:


> OwnedbyCollies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the limits for motorhomes are different - 10 m long, 3.2 m wide and up to 7.5 t.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say this on their web site? 3.2 meters wide
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Its detailed in the 'Club Benefits at a Glance' leaflet (english leaflet) that I received when I joined.

Edit - definitely states 'up to a width of 3.2m' in the english bit but you got me thinking (dangerous!!) and a glance at the German details would appear to be 'bis zu 3.2m Hohe' and the width 'bis zu 2.55m Breite'


----------



## JockandRita

Yesterday, I tried to get an online quote from Red Pennant using the Motoring and personal cover for Multi Trips, >>seen here<<, but it wouldn't accept our details.

At 8mt long, 3.2mtr high, 2.2 mtr wide, the quote over the phone this afternoon was just over £600.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## peedee

Wow, for 50 days my Motoring and Personal was nowhere near that. It makes ADAC look very attractive even if you have to take some risk yourself.

|Be interesting to find out what Motoring only would be?  

peedee


----------



## commuter

can someone try this link via chrome and translate the page which should give the full cover for ADAC plus. If you are not resident in Germany it looks like your only cover option is the plus package so probably ignore everything else

http://www.adac.de/mitgliedschaft/leistungen/default.aspx


----------



## erneboy

It really needs to be a screenshot, I don't have the software on this computer. If no one else does it I will do it tomorrow, Alan.


----------



## commuter

update/confirm vehicle parameters for ADAC cover

up to 9 seats incl drivers
3.2m high
7.5 tonnes
2.55 wide
10m long

also if anyone has translated the page I posted earlier where you see the word recovery we have interpreted it as pulling you back onto the road rather than repatriation


----------



## commuter

sorry erneboy I too am hampered by technology and am using a HP touchpad running webos


----------



## DianneT

To get translation for ADAC website all you have to do is download the Google toolbar on Explorer, Google or who ever you use. Very easy.


----------



## DianneT

Get in touch with them at this phone number and email address. They all speak English in this Office of ADAC.

00 49 941 523 44

or email: [email protected] If you do not get any joy let me know.


----------



## Glandwr

commuter said:


> where you see the word recovery we have interpreted it as pulling you back onto the road rather than repatriation


I think you are right there. If they think that you can get properly repaired locally in a reasonable time that is their target. When that is impossible I think repatriation is a possiblity.

Dick


----------



## DianneT

You can download Google Toolbar on Firefox too. JockandRita


----------



## commuter

ConsenT said:


> email: [email protected] If you do not get any joy let me know.


Diane do you have a connection to ADAC?


----------



## commuter

DianneT said:


> To get translation for ADAC website all you have to do is download the Google toolbar on Explorer, Google or who ever you use. Very easy.


unfortunately I'm on webOS atm so can't use google translate


----------



## JockandRita

commuter said:


> unfortunately I'm on webOS atm so can't use google translate


Ah, that's why you are not able to utilise the translated links I put up. :roll:

For any married couple in the UK taking up ADAC membership and cover, Partner Plus is the way to go, judging by the cover provided.
>>Translated Details<<

Thanks *Diane* for the ADAC contact number and email details. :thumbleft: 
I use Google translate without having to download their tool bar. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## commuter

thanks to all who have contributed so far. I think between us we're finally getting to the bottom of the cover provided.

Personally I think the cover provided and the geographical coverage is top quality when the cost is factored in .........but then we've not really tested them and hope not to


----------



## JockandRita

commuter said:


> .........but then we've not really tested them and hope not to


You are right, however I did enjoy reading Ray Detours post regarding his experiences with ADAC, which rated them highly.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DianneT

No commuter I do not have a connection with ADAC the story is:-
When we bought our 8 metre caravan 4 years ago we could not breakdown cover for travelling in Europe with it from Green Flag, AA, RAC. We could get cover with the Caravan Club but at over £350. so I appealed on another Forum for an answer to the problem and two or three people came up with ADAC. I contacted them and we became members.
Having mentioned this on my website lots of Motor Homers and Caravanners contacted me about joining. They were having difficulty in applying and paying. I then contacted ADAC about an easy way for Brits to join and they came back to me with the details of Frau Moser-Wickles Office with email address and telephone number.
Since these contact details were set up scores of Brits have been able to join without any trouble. I just pass the details on to anyone who asks the question.

We had to call in ADAC last year when in Germany after picking up some dirty fuel the service was excellent. You can read all about it in our 8th Trip 2011 on the website www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## JockandRita

DianneT said:


> We had to call in ADAC last year when in Germany after picking up some dirty fuel the service was excellent. You can read all about it in our 8th Trip 2011 on the website www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk


I've just been and had a look. (Great blog with smashing photos Dianne. :thumbleft: ).
ADAC certainly looked after you. I'll be contacting them on Monday, using those details you provided.

Thanks again Dianne,

Jock.


----------



## commuter

thanks Diane good to hear from another satisfied customer. Will look at your site later when I've done the frothing  

well done Mesoamerica I don't think you'll regret it. Happy motoring

lol I've left the predictive text changes in for comedy value. For frothing read grouting and Mesoamerica should read jockandrita


----------



## DianneT

Jock Hope you get on OK on Monday let me know if you have a problem. Thanks for the compliment on my webssite.
Dianne


----------



## JockandRita

DianneT said:


> Jock Hope you get on OK on Monday let me know if you have a problem. Thanks for the compliment on my webssite.
> Dianne


A...Will do Dianne. :thumbleft: 
and 
B... My pleasure. :wink:


----------



## DianneT

Hi Jock
Did you get your ADAC sorted? I have just been on another Caravan Forum and there was a guy there who re-newd his membership this morning OK on the Telephone number I quoted. So hope you got on ok.


----------



## JockandRita

DianneT said:


> Hi Jock
> Did you get your ADAC sorted? I have just been on another Caravan Forum and there was a guy there who re-newd his membership this morning OK on the Telephone number I quoted. So hope you got on ok.


Hi Dianne,

Not yet, as I still have a month on the Britannia Rescue policy, but I did phone ADAC on that number you kindly provided, and had a chat about the cover. Rita won't drive our beast, so I have to make sure that as the only driver, the MH is repatriated should I be too unwell to drive it myself. 
The scenario Frauline Lorenz put forward, was that if I injured myself skiing for example, and was unable to drive the MH, then both Rita and I along with the MH would be repatriated to the UK, or separately, should I have to return under medical supervision.

She was fully aware that the service they offer, was much more advanced than any other car insurance breakdown cover.

Thanks again Dianne. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DianneT

Good Jock, glad you got that from the horses mouth.


----------

